# HK 3490 Sub. Outs



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

I was wondering what the crossover setting is on this amp? What hz. goes to the speakers and what hz. goes to subs ? Is it determined by my sub crossover setting. Which I have set at 80hz. Amp is a 2 channel, 2 subout out configuration. Harmon Kardon 3490. Thanks.:hsd:


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

You will have to handle bass mangement, on your subwoofer


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Jim. So does this mean that only sound above sub setting goes to mains.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Blainetsuds said:


> Thanks Jim. So does this mean that only sound above sub setting goes to mains.


If you hook the speakers straight to the receiver, then it will be full range.

If you connect the speakers to the sub, and then from the sub back to the receiver,
then the bass will roll-off below 80hz from the speakers - and the speakers will not
play full range.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Cool thanks. Is connecting speakers through sub. OK to do ? Is it just a sound preference issue.?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Blainetsuds said:


> Cool thanks. Is connecting speakers through sub. OK to do ? Is it just a sound preference issue.?


If you want to filter the speakers - then connect through the sub
They will sound OK/fine.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

I have 2 klipsch kw-100 subs, how would I connect speakers through the sub. Subs only have Line In conn. and High level L&R conn. No signal outs. thanks.


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Quite simply, you don't. It's not something I would recommend, anyway. You must run your Polks full-range and set the roll-off point of the subs such that they merely fill in what the Polks don't deliver. I do this in my 2nd system - works a treat (but I don't really _crank_ that system).

You did mention the sub outputs as an appreciated feature - guess we should have inquired further about your intentions. Bass management is one of the features of the Outlaw RR2150, which, unfortunately appears to be difficult to obtain by those north of the border. To be honest, Harmon Kardon is being a bit disingenuous by referring to pre-outs as sub-outs (easy for one to infer a capability from that term which is non-existent). On the other hand, bass management is not mentioned anywhere in the brochure.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Kevin. I guess being new to stereo equip.purchasing and assembling,I have a lot to learn. I am integrating two systems, 5.2 and 2 channel. Having the 2 subs,the HK3490 seemed great with the 2 sub outs. I never gave base management a thought. The pioneer surround looks after bass management. My listening habits are 75% cd. 25% movies.Trying to get the best sound possible (on my budget) on the 2 channel system. I thought freeing the mains of as much bass as possible would improve the sound even more. So if it was not for this site and its knowledgeable shacksters ,people like myself would be truly lost. Thanks to all.


----------



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

The HK 3490 is a truly fantastic receiver and I have loved mine for the better part of two years. As for the SUB outs, as has already been mentioned, these are not true "SUB" outs because there is no bass management. In fact, these are both full range outputs. So if you connect a sub using one or both of these outputs, set your subs crossover at the lower roll off point for your speakers, and then set the volume by ear to your preference. I did this and it sounded awesome.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Tweaked, I to like this receiver, I will try your suggestion. Just trying to impress my better half, to justify the HK and future purchases.


----------



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

Placement of the speakers is supremely important. Get that right and everything else will fall into place.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Cool, I have done a little experimenting moving speakers, but my listening room has an archway exiting room at opposite corners. This really limits options.:scratch:


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

It's good to read that you're satisfied with your purchase. Your thinking regarding bass management's potential benefit to your main speakers is correct, but a well designed speaker (even a poorly designed one, but to different effect) does utilize mechanical filtering on the low end. With certain designs (mine, for instance - bass and midrange emanate from the same membrane) electrically filtering the deep bass will reduce intermodulation distortion. With other designs, it hardly matters. If you feel that electrical filtering is necessary, it can still be achieved via the insertion of a series capacitor at each speaker's + input (granted, that will only yield a 6dB/oct slope, but it would be more benign than any crossover found in a subwoofer plate amp (well, nearly any)). 

If your system sounds great as it is, that's the way I'd leave it.  As Tweaked05 said, getting their placement optimized pays big dividends.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks to all for the help.


----------

